# First heat accident : (



## ChrisM (May 24, 2007)

......


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dont breed plain and simple


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would ask your vet! I don't know how long you have to wait before they can tell if she's prego or not....... but it can't be to healthy for a pup to be having pups........ if she is prego you gonna let her have them? what does everyone think about aborting them? I've never done that or know anyone to do that so I don't know what that would do to a dog............


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

You have every right to breed your dog. Accidental breedings happen to the best of breeders. Still, next time you should take extra precautions.


----------



## bluebella (May 19, 2007)

From what my vet told me it usually takes up to 45 days to tell or before they can do an ultra sound. But by then you should be able to tell, either she will pick up weight or she wont. Accidents happen, you may need to keep a closer eye on her when/if she has them b/c she is still a puppy herself. 

Morgan


----------



## ChrisM (May 24, 2007)

This wasnt the typical "tie your dog up to a tree ect. and a stray came over accident."

I was adding onto the ajoining kennel I have Daisy in during the day and I had a small section left to finish up but had to go to the store for more lumber to complete it.
James stoped by in that 30 minute time span and unknowinglly put bo in the kennel and he was able to walk right into daisy's.

Nothing I can do now but hope for the best with her and the litter.
She's not a real small dog at 17 inches tall and 64 lbs. And she's healthy as possible just really worried about her motherly instincts though

Thats her as my avatar btw : P


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't not recomend abortion for this litter at all. Yes she is to younge to have been bred , but as was said accidents happen. Abortion will be more dangerous for your dog than just letting her have the litter. Make sure she gets plents of good food and make sure to check in with a vet several times during pregnacy to make sure everything is going fine. She should be alright.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

take out a ad in the local paper'worlds grettest blood line,short and thick,sire had 25"inch head,2000$.super bully and watch the cASH COME FALLING FROM THE SKY LIKE RAIN....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We can all keep our fingers crossed that they did produce any pups from this one time. I would make sure your little girl has the best food be checked out by a vet andhave everything you need on hand for when the blessed event takes place. Please keep us posted as some of us do care. 

I prefer if dogs are not bred but there are people out there that want to have pups. We as the members of this board and lovers of the pitbull have responsibility to help the dog. The dog did not ask for any of this to happen to it.


----------



## ChrisM (May 24, 2007)

> take out a ad in the local paper'worlds grettest blood line,short and thick,sire had 25"inch head,2000$.super bully and watch the cASH COME FALLING FROM THE SKY LIKE RAIN....


Thats a great idea! 
Only problem is most people reading the classifides are recently fired "construction workers" that cant aford to pay their bills let alone buy one of the "worlds greatest blood line pup's".
Even if I were to draw a punnett square to illustrate what should be the expected size distribution in the litter it would pose as only sugar coateing the add sence future "Mcjob" employees would still be unable to attain the funds nessasary in purchaseing one of these amazeing pup's!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hey,im not looking for a amstaff old english bulldogge cross anyways,even if i could afford one..


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

OK this happened to me and this is what you do..As for the abortion you can do it but you have to do it Very early however i'm not sure if early it still hurts her but if you wait until about 2 weeks or maybe 1 and a half it will hurt her more to have the abortion then to have puppies.. If you don't want to go that route go ahead and have the puppies she'll be fine dogs have a natural instinct to take care and have their young so she should be ok specially if it was another pitbull...when she has them make sure that your around and their to put the puppies around her as soon as they come out and some you may have to actually break open the sack for her.. there may be some that aren't breathing right away make sure that you put those RIGHT in front of her and she should be able take care of them...other then that if you have them get ready to have a long 6-8 weeks because they are a handful..even in the beginning


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

Also like they said before make sure the your girl is VERY fed i fed mine wet along with her dry and if you live by a petco go and purchase this powder that has all the nutrients of a mothers milk and put that in with her food to..this will also help with the puppies to be strong pups..


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

ChrisM said:


> This wasnt the typical "tie your dog up to a tree ect. and a stray came over accident."
> 
> I was adding onto the ajoining kennel I have Daisy in during the day and I had a small section left to finish up but had to go to the store for more lumber to complete it.
> James stoped by in that 30 minute time span and unknowinglly put bo in the kennel and he was able to walk right into daisy's.
> ...


WOW building new kennel sametime your dog is in heat same time you just happen to need wood so you leave your house at the same time friend just happens to come over and bring his male dog with him and just happens to put it in the unfinished kennel prolly just happens to get it right the first time. Funny how somethings just happen.

Curious what you gonna be selling them for ???


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> We as the members of this board and lovers of the pitbull have responsibility to help the dog. The dog did not ask for any of this to happen to it.


Yes this is true. Let's try to keep the posts as constructive as possible here -


----------

